

ASP.NET Framework Performance - danielrm26
http://weblog.west-wind.com/posts/2012/Sep/04/ASPNET-Frameworks-and-Raw-Throughput-Performance

======
NicoJuicy
Actually, you should add Owin (or Project Helios) to your list.

More information could be found here and should produce some interesting
results

[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/webdev/archive/2014/02/18/introducin...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/webdev/archive/2014/02/18/introducing-
asp-net-project-helios.aspx)

~~~
orand
Looks like he posted Owin/Helios results back in December.
[http://weblog.west-wind.com/posts/2013/Dec/09/Reexamining-
AS...](http://weblog.west-wind.com/posts/2013/Dec/09/Reexamining-ASPNET-and-
Helios-Performance-Tests)

Not sure why someone posted this old 2012 article to HN when something much
more current was available.

